# Oh My! (Whites Premium)



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I might have found the worst food ever. :lol:

A "working dog" formula that doesn't have meat in it!



> *Ingredients*
> Wheat
> Oats
> Wheatfeed
> ...


http://www.whites-premium.com/Working-Dog-Vitality-Muesli_B23EKC.aspx


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh man. That's awful!

It does have meat in it, though, way down near the bottom. Fish meal. 




> This freshly cooked wholesome food contains *higher levels of carbohydrate*,


Because that's what ALL carnivorous animals need! :lol:



> Whites Premium contains no fillers


BAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Right! No fillers, my ass!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

If I did my money conversion right, it also costs about $40USD for a 15 kg bag of food. Hmmm...not a terrible price for food probably better suited for my rats. :lol:


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Some crazy vegetarians that think thier dogs should be vegans too! To heck with actual nutrition, I am a political activist!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Becky Shilling said:


> Some crazy vegetarians that think thier dogs should be vegans too! To heck with actual nutrition, I am a political activist!


:lol: That's the thing - it's not even marketed as vegetarian food!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Becky Shilling said:


> Some crazy vegetarians that think thier dogs should be vegans too! To heck with actual nutrition, I am a political activist!


You're not too far off the mark Becky ;-) My last issue with the WDJ (whole dog journal) said that PETA has come out with a new dog food.....vegan food for doggies! No meat?! WTH? When questioned about what ingredients were in the food by the WDJ, their standard reply was "it's a trade secret" :-& :---)

Wish I could remember the name of the food and I've tossed the mag.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.v-dogfood.com/3-whats-main.html

Yuck with a Capital Y [-X


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> You're not too far off the mark Becky ;-) My last issue with the WDJ (whole dog journal) said that PETA has come out with a new dog food.....vegan food for doggies! No meat?! WTH? When questioned about what ingredients were in the food by the WDJ, their standard reply was "it's a trade secret" :-& :---)
> 
> Wish I could remember the name of the food and I've tossed the mag.



You know all those walk in freezers PETA bought to store the dogs and cats they euthanized? Yeah... :-\"


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> You know all those walk in freezers PETA bought to store the dogs and cats they euthanized? Yeah... :-\"


Yep they gotta have some place to stick 'em, otherwise they schtank up the place :-&


----------



## Pamella Renaldi (Mar 6, 2010)

There's poultry fat and fish meal in the ingredients but it's way down in the list.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> You're not too far off the mark Becky ;-) My last issue with the WDJ (whole dog journal) said that PETA has come out with a new dog food.....vegan food for doggies! No meat?! WTH? When questioned about what ingredients were in the food by the WDJ, their standard reply was "it's a trade secret" :-& :---)
> 
> Wish I could remember the name of the food and I've tossed the mag.


They also said how much of a problem they (WDJ) have with it.... just so no one thinks WDJ would ever endorse anything like that.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> They also said how much of a problem they (WDJ) have with it.... just so no one thinks WDJ would ever endorse anything like that.


Sorry to leave out that detail Connie ;-) It's the blondness in me :razz: I think faster than I type. 

Thanks for correcting my omission:smile:


----------

